# Red Snapper Trip Giveaway - Capt. Richie Lott - RESULTS



## Capt. Richie Lott (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok yall... Sorry about the wait. I had to help a buddy paint a rental house. And, that is not an excuse either! 

We will plan this trip for December 22nd (that's a Tuesday, but I like the tides and many of you will be off work that week) tentatively. This trip is highly, highly weather dependant. It could be up to a 40 mile run. We want it 2 ft. or less...

Winners Picked:

1.) fourwinds

2.) Buck Nasty

Here are the other 2 runner ups if the originals cannot go for some reason:

Runner up 1.) mudmanh41

Runnerup 2.) KKirk

You guys PM me if you cannot go and we'll set up the runner up's...

SNAPPER TIME!!


----------



## btt202 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Capt. for everything on here for the people on GON. That may never get a chance to fish with a Guide like yourself!!!!!!!!


----------



## GONoob (Nov 24, 2009)

What boat are you taking out


----------



## bouymarker (Nov 24, 2009)

DANG!! i feel like charlie when he didnt get the golden ticket..
seriously 'CONGRADULATIONS'! 
i probably gotta work anyways.


----------



## crokseti (Nov 24, 2009)

Congradulations to the winners!
Hope ya'll catch a good mess of fish.
Thanks Capt. Lott.


----------



## oldenred (Nov 25, 2009)

congrats to the winners


----------



## croaker (Nov 25, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!

Hats off to Capt. Richie for his most genorous offer!!!


----------



## mudmanh41 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Richie.I will keep an eye peeled to see if the first two will be able to make it.Should be no problem for me.

Pat


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, congratulations to ya'll and hope you have a great time.  Thanks again to the Capt for such a generous oportunity.


----------



## KKirk (Nov 25, 2009)

mudmanh41 said:


> Thanks Richie.I will keep an eye peeled to see if the first two will be able to make it.Should be no problem for me.
> 
> Pat



Same here.  Thanks Richie.


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats everyone !!


----------



## IWB4ME (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks For the Chance


----------



## morelans (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats to the winners... I bet that will be a Great trip!!!

Thanks for the continued fishing Capt!  

You all please take a BUNCH of pictures for those of us still back on the hill@!

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## archer47 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the chance to play.. Keep up the good work..


----------



## morelans (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys..   did this trip go out?  How was it.. I want some pictures   

Shawn


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 28, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Ok yall... Sorry about the wait. I had to help a buddy paint a rental house. And, that is not an excuse either!
> 
> We will plan this trip for December 22nd (that's a Tuesday, but I like the tides and many of you will be off work that week) tentatively. This trip is highly, highly weather dependant. It could be up to a 40 mile run. We want it 2 ft. or less...
> 
> ...



I never got notified that I won!!!   I dont think!!?!?!?!  If so I am sorry I overlooked it!!!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 28, 2009)

I wonder if something happend to Richie because this was his last post!?!?!?!  I hope he is ok.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah guys... all good here. This trip got kind of put to the side due to several things, but the weather wouldn't have let us out anyhow to go where I had planned.

I know the time of year was not good for everyone to get 100% participation, so we'll try it again in 2010.

Talk to you all on the board here soon... I hope ALL OF YOU had a wonderful holiday and a prosperous 2010!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 29, 2009)

The weather has been awful for fishing. Glad you are well and hope Santa wasn't to brutal on you.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 29, 2009)

Does that mean there is a rain check involved??? 


Glad you are ok.


----------

